
Feeling major envy and regret over Tesla. Why didn't I invest? - hamiltonians
People making so much money with Tesla options. Why didn&#x27;t I put $5k into this? Would have made so much. Another opportunity passed me by.
======
conanbatt
If it were known that Tesla would jump this much it would have cost what it
costs now at that point.

The fin market is great at exposing human biases about decision making. There
are now still hundreds of stocks that will jump 100% in the next 6 months
ready for the taking: why aren't you buying those? Because you don't know
which ones will!

------
icedchai
Same. I invested in FB, MSFT, AMD and several other high fliers. I didn’t
believe in TSLA so I didn’t invest.

------
andymoe
Don’t feel too bad. I bought Tesla at 17, Facebook at 35 and Microsoft as
Satya Nadella was taking over and then sold them all early and burned that
cash on an ill advised hardware startup.

Oh yeah, and I told everyone I could to buy the google ipo but had no money to
do it myself at the time.

It all seemed reasonable at the time. Maybe we’ll be patient and do better
this decade.

------
java-man
It's tough to make predictions, especially about the future.

\-- Yogi Berra

